# Carry-Lite Shell Replacement Heads...where to get them



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone have a clue where the heck to get a replacement head for a Carry-Lite decoy? I called C-L themselves and they offered me the excellent price of $12 something plus S&H yeah right! Their decoy isnt even worth that.
I am sure if I can buy a Bigfoot replacement head for $5 then I should be able to find a replacement for my filler C-Lites somewhere.
Thanks!


----------



## cbirch (Jul 18, 2003)

Check with Knutsons

http://www.knutsondecoys.com/

Pretty sure that they had them in the fall catalog, but all that's on the website now is snow goose gear. Give them a call or shoot them an e-mail.


----------

